
Gusto launches a free HR product for small businesses - londont
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/16/gusto-free-hr-basics/
======
sparrish
Gusto is good stuff. Happy customer am I. Please, keep your focus and stay
good at what you do. Don't wander off into the 'new revenue channel' weeds and
lose sight of what's made you great.

~~~
obrienmd
This. Gusto (unlike Zenefits) actually seems to care about the product and
their customers - don't lose that!

~~~
lwhalen
Thirded. Struggled with payroll through three other (terrible) companies, have
been DELIRIOUSLY happy with Gusto. Please oh please, don't ever change (or
lose focus)

~~~
enumjorge
That's pretty high praise! Mind me asking what you like about Gusto vs other
payroll offerings?

~~~
lwhalen
They do what they say on the tin. It's just that easy. If you're a small
business owner, go get ignored by ADP for a couple of quarters (and pay them
2x Gusto's rates), send the late-filings notices to your increasingly-
exasperated accountant, and bask in the warm indifference of a massive
corporate behemoth who (thankfully, mistakenly) believes they're the only game
in town. Then switch to Gusto, and try to describe to us how different it is,
without glib hyperbole such as "...everything. And it's amazeballs!"

------
ericd
Gusto's payroll product has been exceptionally good, especially when compared
to the other systems in the space. We always wished for something similar in
HR/benefits, so this is great news.

------
ggregoire
Does Gusto plan to expand their business outside of the US? In Europe every
country has its own actors in this market, mostly small companies with a few
hundred customers. I wonder why there is still no company providing a solution
working (almost) everywhere. Stripe but for HR.

~~~
occamrazor
Because HR regulations, taxes, benefits, etc. vary widely between countries.
And they change all the time.

------
rosiejetson
I have used Gusto since it was Zen Payroll (for myself and my clients) and
love it. In looking at this product release, I am not sure how this is
different than their current product offering. Isn't this already on their
Core plan, which has been available for quite a while now. What am I missing
here?

------
ethiclub
The 'welcome wall' is a nice feature, but I imagine it is only as good as its
input, and could be quite detrimental if new employees just saw a blank page.

------
hedgehog
Happy Gusto customer for two years now, this looks promising.

------
WhiteOwlLion
What's the free part? 1 month trial free? I don't see any free offerings
besides that. Click bait.

~~~
lashkari
Took me a while to find it too, even though it's linked in the article. The
product is called HR Basics and includes onboarding, employee
directory/resource lists, and PTO management: [https://gusto.com/free-
hr](https://gusto.com/free-hr)

------
kyloon
Really love what Gusto is working on bringing high quality HR solutions to
very early stage startups. It especially helps with reducing toil on the
founders trying to figure out how to run a company for the first time, as well
as bridging the expectations for employees that are used to more sophisticated
HR systems in large companies.

~~~
recherche
There is a real need of these software in INdia also. Orange is so far doing
great in this field but sure there is a room for many good Hr softwares

